# Polypterus Birchirs - Rehoboth Aquatics



## stratos

I have been wanting to get some wild caught birchirs again for some time. These should not be confused with farm bred birchirs from Asia. You will not find any albino, platinum, short saddle back, etc. in the list below. What you will find are quality wild caught fish.

I first ordered from Rehoboth Aquatics back around 2003, organized a couple group buys on this forum at that time along with forum members Kenta, Yuppa, DeepRed, M_class, to name a few. I later encouraged others to import from them too, and would guess that many of the wild caught stock currently around ultimately come from Rehoboth.

The ower goes by the name Toyin, and is well known in African wild caught community of fish keepers. You can find him on MFK and AP in the USA as a vendor. His base is near Huston, so shipping is only a few hours away. DOA's were handled very professionally in the past. Out of the orders I was involved with, we only had a couple. On each occasion a credit was made to the credit card right away (no hassle about dealing with fish credits that have to be redeemed on a future order, etc.).

I encourage you to check out his website at REHOBOTH AQUATICS and see what catches your eye. I have cut and pasted birchir fish from his in-stock list below:

Polypterus teugelsi 4-6, 8-9"	in stock
Polypterus bichir sp. "Koliba"--nice!!	10-12", 13-15"	out
Polypterus bichir sp. "Koloton"	10-12, 13"	out
Polypterus ornatipinnis(med, lg)	4-6, 7-9"	in stock
Polypterus ansorgii 7-9, 10-12"	out
Polypterus delhezi(med,lg, xlg)	4-6, 8-10 "	in stock
Polypterus palmas palmas	7-9, 10"	out
Polypterus palmas buettikoferi	4-6"	in stock
Polypterus palmas polli(med, lg)	3-4, 7-9"	in stock
Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri "Guinea"	12-13"	out
Polypterus retropinnis(aka "Zaire Green")	4-6"	out
Polypterus weeksii---very bold solid stripes!	7-9, 10-12"	in stock
Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri "Volta River"	4-6, 7-9, 10" in stock
Polypterus sp.aff. endlicheri "Tikinso Guinea"	7-9, 10-12,"	out
Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri "Nigeria"	8-10"	out
Polypterus endlicheri congicus	10-12"	in stock
Polypterus bichir lapradei "Guinea"	10-12"	out
Polypterus bichir lapradei "Nigeria" 8-10"	in stock
Polypterus bichir bichir 10-12, 13-15"	in stock
Polypterus bichir bichir (Show sizes)	18-20"	in stock
Polypterus mokelembembe(med, lg)	4-6", 7-9"	in stock

I am contacting him for the pricing information.

I want this to be a true group buy, everyone pay by unit of shipping used (1/8 box, 1/4 box, etc.).

These fish are rarely imported, and are really only suited to the specialty keeper who knows what they are getting into.


----------



## gmachine19

wow he has the bichir bichir in stock now?! Last year when I was still keeping bichirs, that was my holy grail.


----------



## darb

if you use FF, then you will need to use his other webpage here:

REHOBOTH AQUATICS

maybe I will see what he has for African puffers right now ....


----------



## stratos

I've asked Toyin if he is okay with having his prices posted in this group buy thread, am waiting to hear back; If not, then he will just be subjected to a bunch of price requests from anyone who wants in on this group buy. Or we could set up a google.docs thread for us to share and compare pricing and figure it all out. Will update when I receive email from him.


----------



## spit.fire

i would be interested in a smaller ornate if this happens depending on pricing and where i would have to go to pick it up (i ride a streetbike so i wouldnt want him in my tank bag for too too long)


----------



## King-eL

I ordered from Toyin many times already and in fact most of my bichir collection came from Toyin. Shipping was awesome and all fish arrived safe. Come on guys jump in to the order as I know I am. Saves a lot of shipping cost etc etc.

You got a pm Theo.


----------



## stratos

I called Toyin up last week, will call him again tomorrow; I find his email response time is not as good as it used to be. This should be a fun order Earl and everyone else, and yes we can save on shipping for sure.


----------



## darb

what kind of deadline are you looking at?

He has nothing available for puffer this week.


----------



## stratos

I would love a trio of Chad and a trio of Volta P. endlicheri endlicheri; he only has the Voltas in right now; I'll move ahead with the purchase of the Voltas alone in the next week or two along with anyone else who wants in; or, if the Chads are coming soon, I'd probably want to hold off. I'll see what he says.


----------



## oakley1984

i might be interested in getting in on this!, waiting for pricing!


----------



## King-eL

stratos said:


> I would love a trio of Chad and a trio of Volta P. endlicheri endlicheri; he only has the Voltas in right now; I'll move ahead with the purchase of the Voltas alone in the next week or two along with anyone else who wants in; or, if the Chads are coming soon, I'd probably want to hold off. I'll see what he says.


Hey I do want a Chad endli as well. I've been looking for them for a while now as he never listed them for a long time. I was tracking down where Kenta's Chad endli went but I have no chance of tracking them down. If Toyin can get the Chad I really one want. Already have a Nigerian endli, Guinea endli and Volta endli. I just need the Chad endli.


----------



## stratos

I had a nice chat with Toyin. He said he has been looking for Chad endlicheri for a long time, but no luck. However, a big shipment coming this week, including lots of Guinea p. endlicheri; so I will be looking at a trio of Guinea and Volta p. endlicheri; 

We chatted about how to handle pricing; he asked me to assemble a "wish list" on behalf of everyone and he would then respond by email with the pricing; I can arrange to have the emails cc'd to all involved.

PM with me your email address if interested in this order and I will get the email chain happening.


----------



## King-eL

you got a pm


----------



## gmachine19

pmed for bichir bichir


----------



## oakley1984

where would pickup be? (i kind of need to plan ahead as i live on vancouver island!)


----------



## j2daff

I'd be interested in the following as I have not seen any locally but the site says they are out of stock 

Ctenopoma fasciolatum(med, lg,xlg) 1.5-2" out
Alestopetersius brichardii-Red Congo Tetra 3" out


----------



## King-eL

j2daff said:


> I'd be interested in the following as I have not seen any locally but the site says they are out of stock
> 
> Ctenopoma fasciolatum(med, lg,xlg) 1.5-2" out
> Alestopetersius brichardii-Red Congo Tetra 3" out


They were out if stock for a long time now and Toyin won't likely get them unless you phone him and request but you may have to wait.


----------



## stratos

Stocklist will be updated this week by Toyin, will cc' email to those of you who have provided email addresses. Agreed with King_El, if there is something you really want, call up Toyin direct at 1-713-502-5620 to check its availability.


----------



## 4runner

i would please be interested in how much they will be costing, and when they would be arriving. i would have to arrange for pick up


----------



## stratos

Sloooowly coming together...will email shortly


----------



## jikjak

did this group buy happen already?


----------



## oakley1984

never happend at all


----------



## King-eL

Things just got busy that's all.


----------



## jikjak

are there still plans to do this?
i wouldnt mind ordering a bichir as well.


----------



## spit.fire

jikjak said:


> are there still plans to do this?
> i wouldnt mind ordering a bichir as well.


what kind are you looking for?


----------



## jikjak

i was able to find some locally so im good for now.


----------

